
Chicago-Based Startup McPond Aims to Be the Uber of Manufacturing Industry - rigvedraut
https://www.wfmz.com/prnewswire?filter=2518&rkey=20190625UN93147
======
aphextim
Minor typo possibly?

It says how to 'Went" not how to rent

[https://www.mcpond.com/how-it-works](https://www.mcpond.com/how-it-works)

~~~
rigvedraut
Thank you for bringing this to our notice.

